# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Sekreti i nëntë burrave të panjohur!

## laburist

Sekreti i nëntë burrave të panjohur

"Të nëntë burrat e panjohur" është emri i një sekreti 2000-vjeçar të vjetër, për të cilin supozohet se themeluesi ka qenë perandori indian rreth viteve 270 para lindjes së Krishtit
Perandori Ashoka i Indisë kujtohet nga historia si perandori, i cili gjatë shekullit III para erës sonë, e mbushi vendin me shkrime në pllaka prej guri, në të cilat thuhej se njerëzit duhet të silleshin mirë me njëri-tjetrin dhe se shteti duhet të qeveriste me mençuri dhe se rregull themelor për cilindo ishte përkujdesja mjekësore, që u duhej bërë ushtarëve të kampit armik pas betejës, nëse ata ishin të plagosur.

E megjithatë, Ashoka do të analizohej më shumë në kohën tonë për hir të shoqërisë sekrete, që thuhet se ai themeloi gjatë udhëheqjes së tij. "Të nëntë burrat e panjohur", është emri i një sekreti 2000-vjeçar të vjetër, për të cilin supozohet se themeluesi ka qenë perandori indian rreth viteve 270 para lindjes së Krishtit. Duke iu referuar legjendës pas konvertimit të tij në budist, pas një masakre gjatë luftës, perandori themeloi shoqërinë e "Të nëntëve", për të mbrojtur dhe zhvilluar dije, të cilat mund të ishin të rrezikshme për njerëzimin, nëse binin në duart e njerëzve të gabuar. Disa versione të historisë përfshijnë një motiv shtesë për perandorin, i cili fshehu këtë dituri shkencore. Mbetjet e Perandorisë Rama, një versioni tjetër të Atlantisit, sipas shkrimeve hindu, janë shkatërruar nga një teknologji armësh shumë të avancuara për kohën 15.000 vjet më parë. Kjo shoqëri në epokën tonë u përmend për herë të parë në shek. XIX në punimet e Louise Jacolliot dhe në shekullin XX nga shkrimtari i fantazisë, Theosophist Talbot Mundy. Në 1960, Louis Pauwel dhe Jacques Bergier shkruan rreth "Nëntë burrave të panjohur" te "Mëngjesi i magjikëve". Perandori indian, Ashoka, krijoi një shoqëri sekrete të quajtur "Shoqëria sekrete e nëntë burrave të panjohur", të cilët ishin shkencëtarë që supozohet se kataloguan shumë shkenca. Ashoka e mbajti punën e tyre të fshehtë, pasi ishte i trembur nga përmbledhja e avancuar e shkencës, që bënë këta shkencëtarë dhe mund të përdorej për luftë - ndaj së cilës ai ishte totalisht kundër. Ashoka ishte kthyer në një budist të devotshëm, pasi kishte mundur një ushtri të madhe në një betejë shumë të përgjakshme.

"Nëntë burrat e panjohur" shkruan një total prej nëntë librash, një prej secilit. Një prej këtyre librave ishte "Sekretet e forcës gravitacionale". Ky libër, i njohur prej historianëve, por aktualisht i palexuar e i pagjetur akoma prej ndonjërit prej tyre, trajton çështjet e gravitacionit dhe të kontrollit të tij. Ky libër mendohet se është diku i mbajtur fshehur, në ndonjë bibliotekë të Indisë ose të Tibetit. Arsyet e Ashokës për krijimin e kësaj shkence ishin pozitive, pasi nëse dikush me qëllime negative do të mund të kishte në dorë njohuri të tilla, atëherë toka do të kthehej sërish në një grumbull pluhuri. E megjithatë, mendohet se ishin pikërisht këto armë e këto njohuri që shkatërruan perandorinë e lashtë indiane, Rama.

Pak vite më parë, kinezët zbuluan disa dokumente sanskrite në Llahsa, Tibet dhe i çuan ato në Universitetin Chandrigarh për t'i përkthyer. Dr. Ruth Reyna i këtij universiteti deklaroi se, këto dokumente përmbajnë instruksione, për të ndërtuar anije hapësinore për udhëtime ndëryjore. "Metoda e tyre e shtytjes, - tha ajo, - ishte e tipit "anti-gravitacional" dhe ishte e bazuar në një sistem analog e "laghimas", fuqia e panjohur e egos, që ekziston në psikologjinë e njeriut, "një forcë centrifugale e fuqishme mjaftueshëm për të mposhtur forcën gravitacionale". Duke iu referuar Yoga-s hindu, është pikërisht kjo lloj force ajo që lejon ngritjen në ajër dhe zhvendosjen e një personi. Dr. Reyna tha se, në bordin e këtyre makinave, të cilat ishin të quajtur "Astras", në tekst, indianët e lashtë mund të kishin dërguar njerëz në cilindo planet. Dorëshkrimet, u tha se ishin bartëse të sekretit të "antimas", "mbulesës së padukshme" dhe "garimës", si dhe "si të bëhesh i rëndë sa një mal plumbi".

Natyrisht, shkencëtarët indianë nuk i morën këto tekste seriozisht, por u bënë më të ndjeshëm ndaj këtyre teksteve të lashta dhe vlerës së tyre, vetëm kur kinezët deklaruan se, studimi i këtyre teksteve ishte përfshirë në programin hapësinor që ata kishin. Ky ishte një nga rastet e para, kur një qeveri deklaronte se ishte duke punuar mbi projekte kërkimesh mbi anti-gravitacionalitetin.

Megjithatë, një prej epikeve indiane më të mëdha, Ramayana, ka në përmbajtje të saj një përshkrim të hollësishëm të një udhëtimi në Hënë, në bordin e një Vimana (ose Astra), dhe tregon një betejë të zhvilluar në Hënë me një Asvin (një anije e qytetërimit atlantis). Kjo është vetëm një evidencë e vogël në lidhje me kontrollin antigravitacional të përdorur në kohën e indianëve të lashtë.

E ashtuquajtura Perandoria Rama e Indisë Veriore dhe Pakistanit, që i përkiste Indisë dhe ishte një komb shumë i madh, me qytete të sofistikuara, shumë prej të cilëve vazhdojnë të zbulohen edhe sot në shkretëtirën e Pakistanit, në Indinë Perëndimore dhe atë Veriore.

Rama ekzistonte paralel me qytetërimin atlantis, qytetërim i cili drejtohej nga "udhëheqësit shpirtërorë të dritës", të cilët ishin dhe qeverisësit e qyteteve. Shtatë qendrat më të mëdha të qytetërimit Rama, njihen në tekstet hindu si, "Shtatë qytetet Rishi". Duke iu referuar teksteve indiane, njerëzit kishin fluturuar me makina fluturuese të quajtura "Vimana". Këto ishin me dopio kuvertë, dritare anash dhe një kube qendrore dhe ngjanin nga forma me një pjatë të filxhanëve të sotëm. "Udhëtonin me shpejtësinë e erës dhe lëshonin një tingull melodioz", shkruhet aty. Kishte të paktën katër tipe të ndryshme të "Vimana"-s. Disa ishin si tip pjate, të tjera si cilindër në formë cigareje.

Si përfundim, përveç materialeve të shkruara që tregojnë ndërtimin e këtyre teknologjive nga Perandoria Rama, janë gjetur edhe referenca të ngjashme dhe episode që tregojnë imazhe dhe të dhëna për përdorimin e armëve dhe shkatërrimin e asaj perandorie me to.

Kur qyteti Rishi i Mohenjodaros u gërmua nga arkeologët në shekullin e kaluar, aty u gjetën skelete të shtrira në rrugë në pozicion dorë për dore, sikur kishin vdekur nga një vdekje e menjëhershme. Këta skelete, pas analizave të bëra, rezultuan me përqindje radioaktiviteti në nivele që nuk ishin hasur asnjëherë në Tokë, krahasuar me skeletet e Hiroshima Nagasakit. Qytete të lashta, ku muret e gurit dhe tullat janë shndërruar në qelq, janë gjetur në Indi, Irlandë, Skoci, Francë, Turqi e vende të tjera. Nuk ka shpjegim tjetër logjik për shndërrimin e fortesave të gurit në qelq, përveçse një shpërthimi nuklear. Me shkatërrimin kataklizmik të Atlantidës dhe të Perandorisë Rama, duke u shkatërruar nga armë atomike, bota kaloi në një kolaps dhe në të ashtuquajturën "epoka e gurit"... dhe pas disa mijëra vjetësh filloi historia "moderne".

----------


## ylli_pr

Tregim shume interesant.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Nine unknown Man (NUM) ose ndryshe Ashoka (per nder te themeluesit te tyre) eshte nje nga shoqerite hermetike, ezoterike nga me te vjetrat ne bote, shume e fuqishme qe atehere, dhe vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite te jete po aq e fuqishme. Nente Mjeshterat e Ashokes, jane te panjohur, te paidentifikuar, dhe mbaje ne doren e tyre, te dije ezoterike, shkencore, alkimike etc etc....qe sigurisht ruhen me shume fanatizem qe keto njohuri te mos bien ne duart e gabuara, sepse do sillnin pasoja te renda per njerezimin.
Eshte interesante numri 9, ky numer haset edhe ne shoqeri te tjera hermetike, qe kane luajtur rrol shume te rendesishem ne historin e mbare njerezimit, shpesh here nisur nga qellime, Misione te larta Hyjnore ne drejtim te evolucionit njerezor, por qe ne disa raste per shkaqe te ndryshme kane devijuar ne pasoja katastrofale.

Nuk flitet shume per NUM, por pa dyshim eshte nje nga shoqerite me te fuqishme hermetike prej mijevjecaresh dhe vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite, sigurisht jo vetem, por edhe ne bashkepunim edhe me shoqeri te tjera te fshehta....

Nga disa materiale, shkrime qe kam lexuar mbi NUM, me bente pershtypje nje fjali ne fund: "kujdes ata mund te jene kudo"  :buzeqeshje: 

Ehh... histori te gjata keto.....

OM Mani Padme Hum!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

> Nine unknown Man (NUM) ose ndryshe Ashoka (per nder te themeluesit te tyre) eshte nje nga shoqerite hermetike, ezoterike nga me te vjetrat ne bote, shume e fuqishme qe atehere, dhe vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite te jete po aq e fuqishme. Nente Mjeshterat e Ashokes, jane te panjohur, te paidentifikuar, dhe mbaje ne doren e tyre, te dije ezoterike, shkencore, alkimike etc etc....qe sigurisht ruhen me shume fanatizem qe keto njohuri te mos bien ne duart e gabuara, sepse do sillnin pasoja te renda per njerezimin.
> Eshte interesante numri 9, ky numer haset edhe ne shoqeri te tjera hermetike, qe kane luajtur rrol shume te rendesishem ne historin e mbare njerezimit, shpesh here nisur nga qellime, Misione te larta Hyjnore ne drejtim te evolucionit njerezor, por qe ne disa raste per shkaqe te ndryshme kane devijuar ne pasoja katastrofale.
> 
> Nuk flitet shume per NUM, por pa dyshim eshte nje nga shoqerite me te fuqishme hermetike prej mijevjecaresh dhe vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite, sigurisht jo vetem, por edhe ne bashkepunim edhe me shoqeri te tjera te fshehta....
> 
> Nga disa materiale, shkrime qe kam lexuar mbi NUM, me bente pershtypje nje fjali ne fund: "kujdes ata mund te jene kudo" 
> 
> Ehh... histori te gjata keto.....
> 
> OM Mani Padme Hum!


Mos u merrni me budallalliqe kot, sensacionalizma e misticizma koti. Na paskan shkuar në hënë njerëzit para mijëra vitesh. Po hë pra, pse nuk po i gjejmë këto artifakte sot ? Ku janë këto artifakte, këto anije kozmike ?

Ku e bazon sigurinë që kjo shoqëri vazhdon dhe sot ? Pse nuk qënka gati njerëzimi të bëj një hap cilësie ? Kush janë këta që dinkan më mirë se c'është e mira për njerëzimin e për njerëzit që po vuajnë si qeni e po vdesin me miliona ? Ku është kjo teknologjia që do na coj në botëra të tjera, të dali e të zgjidhi shumë probleme. 

Shoqeritë Theosofike të Blavatsky & co janë rrena, debillëqe antishkencore, sensacionaliste dhe jashtazonisht të dëmshme për zhvillimin shkencor.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Qenke ne humor sot!



> Mos u merrni me budallalliqe kot, sensacionalizma e misticizma koti. Na paskan shkuar në hënë njerëzit para mijëra vitesh. Po hë pra, pse nuk po i gjejmë këto artifakte sot ? Ku janë këto artifakte, këto anije kozmike ?


Qe ne momentin, kur shprehesh me keto lloj fjalesh, nuk e kuptoj se per cfare kerkon te diskutojme, sepse ti tregon se je i bindur se jane budalliqe kot etj etj...dhe ne kesi rasti, kur dicka nuk e beson me siguri te plote, mund ta shmangesh pa bere komente te kesaj natyre.



> Ku e bazon sigurinë që kjo shoqëri vazhdon dhe sot ? Pse nuk qënka gati njerëzimi të bëj një hap cilësie ? Kush janë këta që dinkan më mirë se c'është e mira për njerëzimin e për njerëzit që po vuajnë si qeni e po vdesin me miliona ? Ku është kjo teknologjia që do na coj në botëra të tjera, të dali e të zgjidhi shumë probleme.


Se ku e bazoj sigurine time, eshte problem imi, por qe siguria nuk lind nga gjera tek tuk, por gjithmone e kane nje baze, dikush e merr nga nje burim info tjeter dikush nga nje tjeter, dhe krijon sado pak nje panorame mendimi. Qe njerezimi nuk eshte i gatshem t'i perballoje keto lloj njohurish, mjafton ta shikosh se si eshte katandsiur drejt kotesive dhe degjenerimit dita dites, apo sic ke thene edhe ti vete; njerezimi qenka i verber! Se ku eshte, une nuk jam pjesetare e asaj shoqerie qe ta di, dhe te ta tregoj, keshtu sikur po me kerkon shume me kete pretendim. 
Pastaj, qe jane te fuqishem, kete nuk e luan as topi, do apo nuk do ti, eshte pune tjeter. Ne nje teme tjeter kam permendur diku nje germe....po nejse me mire eshte qe nuk e beson.



> Shoqeritë Theosofike të Blavatsky & co janë rrena, debillëqe antishkencore, sensacionaliste dhe jashtazonisht të dëmshme për zhvillimin shkencor.


Me kete demtimin e shkences, se nga i vjen, e ke mbylle cdo diskutim tani :sarkastik:

----------


## Hyllien

> Qenke ne humor sot!
> 
> Qe ne momentin, kur shprehesh me keto lloj fjalesh, nuk e kuptoj se per cfare kerkon te diskutojme, sepse ti tregon se je i bindur se jane budalliqe kot etj etj...dhe ne kesi rasti, kur dicka nuk e beson me siguri te plote, mund ta shmangesh pa bere komente te kesaj natyre.
> 
> Se ku e bazoj sigurine time, eshte problem imi, por qe siguria nuk lind nga gjera tek tuk, por gjithmone e kane nje baze, dikush e merr nga nje burim info tjeter dikush nga nje tjeter, dhe krijon sado pak nje panorame mendimi. Qe njerezimi nuk eshte i gatshem t'i perballoje keto lloj njohurish, mjafton ta shikosh se si eshte katandsiur drejt kotesive dhe degjenerimit dita dites, apo sic ke thene edhe ti vete; njerezimi qenka i verber! Se ku eshte, une nuk jam pjesetare e asaj shoqerie qe ta di, dhe te ta tregoj, keshtu sikur po me kerkon shume me kete pretendim. 
> Pastaj, qe jane te fuqishem, kete nuk e luan as topi, do apo nuk do ti, eshte pune tjeter. Ne nje teme tjeter kam permendur diku nje germe....po nejse me mire eshte qe nuk e beson.
> 
> Me kete demtimin e shkences, se nga i vjen, e ke mbylle cdo diskutim tani


Në humor jam gjithmonë unë, por ti spo më thua asgjë mua. Cfarë ka speciale kjo shoqëri sekrete që nuk e ka një tjetër shoqeri sekrete ? Cfarë sekreti dinë këta ? Un nuk kam problem analizën historike të këtyre gjërave, madje e adhuroj nga pikpamja historike, evolutive etj, por ti ke një besim të verbër idealizues që nuk është mirë.

Nuk do i zgjidhin këta të 9 vetat problemet, ata edhe nëse ekzistojnë janë njerëz si ti e si unë. Eshtë interesante kjo mani e njëriut të shpiki përralla se cdo gjë ndodh nga një qënie më e zgjuar që shpik ose në rastin tonë ndihmon një qënie më pak të zgjuar, sepse mënyra se si ti i paraqit gjërat është që ne jemi dhe do mbetemi injorantë dhe ata ndodhen në një stad tjetër njohurish. Psh feja thotë Zoti që i di të gjitha shpiku njëriun që është një idiot. Në këtë logjikë funksionojnë dhe këto gjëra që ti përmend. Pra janë thelbësisht antievolutive dhe antishkencore.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Në humor jam gjithmonë unë, por ti spo më thua asgjë mua. Cfarë ka speciale kjo shoqëri sekrete që nuk e ka një tjetër shoqeri sekrete ? Cfarë sekreti dinë këta ? Un nuk kam problem analizën historike të këtyre gjërave, madje e adhuroj nga pikpamja historike, evolutive etj, por ti ke një besim të verbër idealizues që nuk është mirë.
> 
> Nuk do i zgjidhin këta të 9 vetat problemet, ata edhe nëse ekzistojnë janë njerëz si ti e si unë. Eshtë interesante kjo mani e njëriut të shpiki përralla se cdo gjë ndodh nga një qënie më e zgjuar që shpik ose në rastin tonë ndihmon një qënie më pak të zgjuar, sepse mënyra se si ti i paraqit gjërat është që ne jemi dhe do mbetemi injorantë dhe ata ndodhen në një stad tjetër njohurish. Psh feja thotë Zoti që i di të gjitha shpiku njëriun që është një idiot. Në këtë logjikë funksionojnë dhe këto gjëra që ti përmend. Pra janë thelbësisht antievolutive dhe antishkencore.


Besim te verber nuk besoj se e kam, por kam dicka: jam mendjehapur, qe nuk me pelqen te perjashtoj asgje, por edhe nese duket me absurdja ne plan te pare, per *syrin e njeriut te sotem*, a thua vertete eshte aq absurde dhe perralle? Kjo pra, nuk e perjashtoj menjehere me idene; eshte budallek, perralle etj etj, dhe ne fakt kjo teme nuk e ka vendin tek Historia, sepse sic e kam theksuar edhe tek tema mbi te Urtet e Sionit, Historia ne ceshtje te tilla ngel ne klase, por jo vetem historia, por edhe kjo shkenca e sotme bashke me fene. Vendin do t'a kishte tek fenomene paranormale, sepse e tille eshte ne fakt. E mesa di une, ti nuk beson fare tek paranormalja, por je teper i ngurte ne analiza te kesaj natyre.  Tjeter, edhe po te duam ta marrim ne aspektin historik, ku ne fakt ka nje mjegullnaje dhe pak flitet per ta, dhe jo me kot quhen edhe te panjohur; une po te drejtoj nje pyetje: me syrin e njeriu te sotem, me kriteret e njerezimit te sotem dhe mbi te gjitha me subjektivizmin tend, do ta matesh kete? Dhe po, njeriu i sotem eshte idiot, sepse eshte selektiv, merr ate qe i pershtatet, dhe i mbyll syte aty ku nuk i pershtatet subjektivizmit te tij.
Sa i perket prap pastaj, shoqerive te tilla, disa prej tyre kane sigurisht bashkepunime midis tyre, dhe disa te tjera lufte midis njera tjetres, dhe disa te tjera jane te kamufluara ne shoqeri te tjera "filiale" te tyre. Nese ti mendon se keto jane antievolutive, une jam e mendimit qe shoqerite hermetike, jane kujdesur dhe kujdesen akoma per evolucionin njerezor. Nuk po e zgjas me, sepse do dilnim tek paranormalja, dhe ketu flitet per histori. Nese une e besoj apo jo, do te thote qe nuk e besoj se me pelqen te lexoj perralla, por cdo njeri ka te drejte te marre njohuri me aq sa mundet, ne lemi te ndryshme, pa i refuzuar menjehere si absurde.

----------


## xfiles

Edhe ne kete rast si zakonisht per te mos perseritur fjalet citoj dhe konfirmoj fjalet e koleges Yes. 
H.P.Blavatskyt me shoke e shoqe dhe pasardhesve te shoqerise teozofike ti vini anes.

----------


## Hyllien

> Edhe ne kete rast si zakonisht per te mos perseritur fjalet citoj dhe konfirmoj fjalet e koleges Yes. 
> H.P.Blavatskyt me shoke e shoqe dhe pasardhesve te shoqerise teozofike ti vini anes.


Na ilumino me dicka nga Blavatsky.

----------


## xfiles

Ca gjera jane me deshire, shume personale dhe shume subjektive, edhe sikur te doja une nuk do kisha mundesi te iluminoja per asgje.
Po mund te them vetem dicka, qe egziston nje lloj njohurie, qe nuk mesohet dot direkt nepermjet librave, ashtu sic eshte shkenca e fenomeneve fizike objektive.Kjo eshte njohuria mbi fenomenet subjektive, qe jane po aq reale dhe pjese e realitetit, dhe pjese e jona sigurisht, por qe per natyren e tyre subjektive nuk mund ta komiunikosh kaq lehte duke perdorur per me teper nje gjuhe te kufizuar nepermjet nje mediumi te kufizuar sic eshte shkrimi. Kjo lloj njohurie fitohet me pervojen, me shume e ndjen se sa e memorizon ne formen e informacionit.
E bukura eshte se normalisht kush mendon qe H.P.Blavatsky psh nuk eshte aq kot sa mendon ti, ne te njejten kohe nuk eshte se ka ndonje interes apo deshire te te binde ty se ajo nuk eshte kot, se do binim ne nivelin e fese se rendomte, dhe meqe jemi liberal e respektojme opinionin tend mbi fushen e ashtuquajtur pseudoshkencore. Nese ti mendon qe ajo eshte budallallik total eshte e drejta jote, por por por, mbetet nje opinion i joti, dhe eshte e tepruar te pohosh gjithe autoritet si fakt shkencor nje opinion shume subjektiv tendin mbi zonjen ne fjale, per me teper qe dyshoj se ti ke lexuar ndonjehere ndonje liber te saj apo te rrethit te autoreve qe i perkasin se njejtes rryme.

Megjithate objektivisht mendoj dhe une se keto punet e teozofise jane budallallik, po ja qe me ka qelluar qe me interesojne budallalliqet qe jane goxha interesante.

----------


## Darius

Material interesant. Ne fakt ata qe quhen nente burrat e panjohur njihen ndryshe me emrin *Magi*. Pra jane nente Maget mistike qe gabimisht ne shkrimin hapes te temes datohen aq vone. Magit jane shume me te hershem dhe mendohet se jane po ashtu ruajtesit e sekreteve te Zep Tepit (epokes se arta para dinastike qe sipas Manethos ka filluar mbi 30 mije vjet me pare). I kam permendur disa here neper tema te ndryshme por skam dashur asnjehere qe kete lloj informacioni ta bie ne forum per shume arsye. Disa prej tyre dalin te qarta ne kete teme. Dhe skam nder mend ta bej edhe tani. Per here te pare do tregohem kurnac dhe sdo e ndaj informacionin qe kam me ju por mund te kerkoni dhe besoj se do gjeni mjaftueshem per ta. Dhe ajo qe do gjeni do jete shume pertej normales qe jeni mesuar te lexoni. 




> Mos u merrni me budallalliqe kot, sensacionalizma e misticizma koti. Na paskan shkuar në hënë njerëzit para mijëra vitesh. Po hë pra, pse nuk po i gjejmë këto artifakte sot ? Ku janë këto artifakte, këto anije kozmike ?


Ti e di qe mua me pelqen te pergjigjem me citime. Lexo me poshte nga nje shkrim te postuar vite me pare prej meje:




> A KEMI QENE NE HENE NE VITIN 2309 PARA ERES SONE? (po ne Mars?)
> 
> 
> Ne vitin 1926 Profesor A.W.Bickerton deklaroi se koncepti i vajtjes ne Hene ishte nje cmenduri. Ne vitin 1935 astronomi i njohur F.R. Moulton shkruajti se njeriu nuk do te mundte kurre te udhetonte ne kozmos. Ne vitin 1957 Dr. Richard van der Riet Wooley (ish Astronomer Royal) e quajti idene e nje udhetimi ne kozmos si nje vrime ne uje. Tete muaj me pas Sputnik I do te orbitonte Token.
> 
> Ne nje zone te humbur te Tibetit, dergjen mbeturinat e kryeqytetit Hsing Nu i zbuluar nga Duparc ne vitin 1725.
> Duke rremuar ne mbeturinat e qytetit, Duparc u gjend perpara nje monoliti masiv, (qe dikur duhej te kishte qene i lare me argjend) nje piramide, nje pjese e nje porcelani ngjyre blu dhe nje pallat mbreteror qe permbanin nje mori imazhesh te diellit dhe henes. Po ashtu ai gjeti dhe nje gur te madh ne ngjyre qumshti i rrethuar nga vizatime te mrekullueshme.
> Ne vitin 1952 nje grup shkenctaresh sovjetik erdhi ne vendin arkeologjik per ta studiuar nga afer. Nje grup murgjerish Tibetian i dhane atyre nje mori dokumentash pershkrimet e te cilave konfirmonin gjetjet dhe theniet e Duparc.
> Por ketu fillon historia qe te ze frymen. Guri i bardhe ne ngjyre qumeshti, sipas dokumentin, ishte sjelle nga Hena.
> ...







> Ku e bazon sigurinë që kjo shoqëri vazhdon dhe sot ? Pse nuk qënka gati njerëzimi të bëj një hap cilësie ? Kush janë këta që dinkan më mirë se c'është e mira për njerëzimin e për njerëzit që po vuajnë si qeni e po vdesin me miliona ? Ku është kjo teknologjia që do na coj në botëra të tjera, të dali e të zgjidhi shumë probleme. 
> 
> Shoqeritë Theosofike të Blavatsky & co janë rrena, debillëqe antishkencore, sensacionaliste dhe jashtazonisht të dëmshme për zhvillimin shkencor.


Qe te jesh ne gjendje te gjykosh me mendjen tende (dhe jo me fjalet e te tjereve mbi Blavatskyn) duhet ta lexosh ate, te pakten The Secret Doctrine, Cosmogenesis ose Anthropogenesis. Njeren nga te dyja do mjaftoje qe kushdo me nje integritet mendimi te krijoje pershtypjen nese jane debilleqe antishkencore, sensacione apo dicka tjeter. Te pakten ky eshte parimi qe une ndjek  ne studimin e gjerave. Me pelqen te krijoj mendimin tim pa u ndikuar nga theniet e njerit apo tjetrit. Dhe koha me ka provuar qe kam bere zgjedhjen e duhur. Nje tjeter gje qe koha dhe studimet e mija personale me kane mesuar eshte qe kurre te mos them Asnjehere. Pra never say never. Nuk te sugjeroj aspak te besosh qorrazi sepse do ishte hapi me i gabuar por asnjehere mos u mbeshtet teresisht ne te ashtuquajturen mainstream science. Jo gjithmone gjerat qe na thuhen jane te vetmet. E vetmja menyre eshte te kerkosh te absorbosh pikerisht ate lloj informacioni qe anatemohet nga shkenca dhe te siguroj qe ajo qe do zbulosh jo vetem do te te trondise besimin qe ke ne shkencen e sotme por mund edhe te te beje te shikosh pertej  cdo kufiri qe shkenca sot na ka vene. Une per vete e aplikoj vazhdimisht dhe preferoj ti mbaj personale si konkluzione. Kjo eshte dhe njera nga arsyet pse tani kufizohem ne hapje temash te kesaj natyre apo vazhdime ne furnizim me materiale e komente. E  sidomos ndarjen me ju te disa informacioneve si ne rastin e Mageve. E kuptova qe ishte e kote dhe kohe humbese pasi sado qe te shkruaja e te argumentoja nese predispozita e pergjithshme eshte per mohim atehere ska vlere. Serisht nje keshille miqesore, never say never.

----------


## Darius

Harrova te shtoj dicka. Ndonese nuk eshte nenforumi i duhur per kete pune tema qe eshte hapur dhe komentet e bera e justifikojne kete qe do them. E dini se kush eshte shprehja me revolucionare kohet e fundit, dale nga te gjithe ata shkenctare te rinj, mendimtare e shkollare qe ndihen te shtypur e dhunuar nga dogma: *Sciene is the institution that needs to be reformed*   :buzeqeshje:  Kjo ishte sa per garniture dhe per ti dhene hov debatit tuaj. Une personalisht nuk kam per te shtuar me gje per temen. Diskutim te mbare.

----------


## Hyllien

Darius, mos po them unë dikund se besoj qorrazi ose dicka të caktuar ? Un madje po them që nuk besoj pothuajse fare, jam skeptik në natyrën time. Pra këtu biem dakort bashkë. Përgjigja ime qe për sensacionalitetin e përdorur nga Yes-i dhe mungesën e fakteve shkencore, me metodën shkencore për pohime të tilla. Nëse nuk je dakort me këtë, atëhere ka dy rrugë, ose të më bindësh mua me argumenta logjike, ose të më japësh prova të tjera(ie. artifakte). 

Pastaj kam lexuar apo jo Blavatskyn dhe se ckam në bibliotekën time, ju mund të hamendësoni sa të doni mbi këtë pikë, vec se mënyra se si jeni shprehur me këtë siguri lën shumë për të dëshiruar nga të gjitha palët. Sic disa kanë qejf këto fenomene, edhe unë kam qejf mitologjinë edhe un e kam qejf, por kjo sdo të thotë që duhet ta besoj atë.

X-Files, nuk pyeta a e pëlqen apo jo Blavatskyn. Kaq gjë e kuptova vetë.

Cështja është që rrugët që marim për të vërtetuar dicka, do thoshte x-files janë të ndryshme(po citoj një debat të hershëm për të vërtetën që pata me ty në mos gabohem). Debati duhet të përqendrohet në këtë pikë. Duhet të jenë të ndryshme, apo ka një metedologji specifike për të vërtetuar dicka ?

----------


## Hyllien

> Harrova te shtoj dicka. Ndonese nuk eshte nenforumi i duhur per kete pune tema qe eshte hapur dhe komentet e bera e justifikojne kete qe do them. E dini se kush eshte shprehja me revolucionare kohet e fundit, dale nga te gjithe ata shkenctare te rinj, mendimtare e shkollare qe ndihen te shtypur e dhunuar nga dogma: *Sciene is the institution that needs to be reformed*   Kjo ishte sa per garniture dhe per ti dhene hov debatit tuaj. Une personalisht nuk kam per te shtuar me gje per temen. Diskutim te mbare.


Po, sepse psh, ata që flasin kundra global warming, por jo kundra kuptimit që ka dicka që po i ndodh planetit se sa duan debat përsa i përket të dhënave, quhen *"deniers"*. Sigurisht, kush di nga historia kjo ka konotacion negativ maksimal dhe shumë penalizues në shoqeritë perëndimore sepse "deniers" quhen ata që mohojnë holokaustin. Dhe pasojat e këtij asocimi për një akademik është e barazvlefshme me vdekje klinike. Pra ky term po i ngjitet shkencëtarëve që duan debat serioz mbi global warming dhe si të implementojnë teknologjitë e reja, dhe jo ti besojnë qorrazi hedge fundeve të sorosit dhe al gorit dhe karbon taksës e lloj lloj implikimeve mafioze.


Atëhere në një debat me një shkencëtar kanadez që ja kam harru emrin, ai tha që un nuk jam denier por jam "heretic", me ironi, sepse ideja është që shkenca po kthehet në religion nga disa njerëz që nuk duan scientific reasoning, por manipulojnë të dhënat për qëllime profiti dhe agjenda personale politike.

----------


## Darius

Serisht po shtoj dicka tjeter qe me doli nga mendja. Jam pak i shperndare ne gjerat qe po bej dhe perqendrimi me shkon diku tjeter. Nese do te kutposh se kush kane qene MAGI-t, jo thjesht ajo qe lexon ne shkrimin hapes te temes por teresine e tyre, atehere duhet ta lexosh ate qe te sugjerova. Ajo e sqaron mire filozofine e tyre, rrenjet ne misticizmin e sotem, komplet aplikimet qe gjejne perdorim edhe sot e sidomos forcen e mendimit (jo pallavra apo imagjinate e magji) te ketyre mendimtareve. Jane 9-te por sidomos 3 prej tyre (me kryesoret) jane ata te cileve ju atribohet shume cdo gje ezoterike, mistike, misterioze e me tej qe haset sot ne shume koncepte shoqerore e sidomos shkencore.

----------


## Darius

> Pra ky term po i ngjitet shkencëtarëve që duan debat serioz mbi global warming dhe si të implementojnë teknologjitë e reja, dhe jo ti besojnë qorrazi hedge fundeve të sorosit dhe al gorit dhe karbon taksës e lloj lloj implikimeve mafioze.
> 
> 
> Atëhere në një debat me një shkencëtar kanadez që ja kam harru emrin, ai tha që un nuk jam denier por jam "heretic", me ironi, sepse ideja është që shkenca po kthehet në religion nga disa njerëz që nuk duan scientific reasoning, por manipulojnë të dhënat për qëllime profiti dhe agjenda personale politike.



Pikerisht kesaj i referohem dhe une. Ne thelb kemi te njejtin mendim. Nuk doja te ofendoja njeri mbi leximin ose jo te Blavatskyt por duke te njohur nga shkrimet ne forum si dhe ndonje replike tek tuk qe kemi bere bashke mendoj se nuk e ke lexuar pasi me natyren qe ke, po ta kishe lexuar do kishe bere tjeter koment. Dhe per kete qe them jam mese i bindur. Nuk eshte e lehte te gjendet Blavatsky sepse libra te kesaj natyre qarkullojne rralle dhe jane tamam heretike. Sidoqofte mund tju ndihmoj pasi i kam te dyja pjeset e Doktrines Sekrete ne anglisht. Edhe njehere, nuk nderhyra ne teme per tu bere pjese e saj pasi skam me kohe e sidomos nerva te futem ne gjera qe preferoj ti mbaj personale. Eshte teme interesante sidoqofte.

----------


## Hyllien

> Serisht po shtoj dicka tjeter qe me doli nga mendja. Jam pak i shperndare ne gjerat qe po bej dhe perqendrimi me shkon diku tjeter. Nese do te kutposh se kush kane qene MAGI-t, jo thjesht ajo qe lexon ne shkrimin hapes te temes por teresine e tyre, atehere duhet ta lexosh ate qe te sugjerova. Ajo e sqaron mire filozofine e tyre, rrenjet ne misticizmin e sotem, komplet aplikimet qe gjejne perdorim edhe sot e sidomos forcen e mendimit (jo pallavra apo imagjinate e magji) te ketyre mendimtareve. Jane 9-te por sidomos 3 prej tyre (me kryesoret) jane ata te cileve ju atribohet shume cdo gje ezoterike, mistike, misterioze e me tej qe haset sot ne shume koncepte shoqerore e sidomos shkencore.


Kush jane MAGI-t, nese mundesh te me japesh një përshkrim të shkurtër ?

----------


## xfiles

> X-Files, nuk pyeta a e pëlqen apo jo Blavatskyn. Kaq gjë e kuptova vetë.
> 
> Cështja është që rrugët që marim për të vërtetuar dicka, do thoshte x-files janë të ndryshme(po citoj një debat të hershëm për të vërtetën që pata me ty në mos gabohem). Debati duhet të përqendrohet në këtë pikë. Duhet të jenë të ndryshme, apo ka një metedologji specifike për të vërtetuar dicka ?


Duhet ta kesh kuptuar edhe qe pergjigja ime nuk ishte thjesht per te treguar qe pelqej Blavatskyn, se ate e thashe me siper. Ideja ishte thjesht se doja te kritikoja menyren absolutiste me te cilen ti pohon si fakt te kryer nje opinon shume subjektiv tendin qe po e citoj:

"Shoqeritë Theosofike të Blavatsky & co janë rrena, debillëqe antishkencore, sensacionaliste dhe jashtazonisht të dëmshme për zhvillimin shkencor."

Pra ke pohuar dicka qe nuk ke asnje baze ta provosh, thjesht ke dhene nje opinion personal qe duhet edhe ta shprehesh si te tille.
Tani kjo mund e vije ose per faktin qe nuk e ke lexuar e per rrjedhoje nisesh thjesht nga paragjykimi, ose e ke lexuar dhe e ke keqkuptuar teresisht mesazhin e saj. Ne te dyja rastet gjithcka eshte subjektive.


Po ka nje metodologji specifike, nuk e ke idene se sa skeptike dhe kerkues per prova "te prekshme" jane teozofet(nese mund ti quajme me kete term shume pergjithesues). Vete teozofia ka lindur si nevoje e zbulimit te vertetave shpirterore jo nepermjet besimit te verber fetar por nepermjet arsyetimit te shendoshe dhe studimit te thelle te shume fushave te ndryshme te dijes. Sic thoshte nje dikush:
"We place no reliance On Virgin or Pigeon; Our method is Science, Our aim is Religion".
Pra mesazhi eshte i qarte, larg legjendave dhe besimeve te verbera, vetem nepermjet metodes shkencore, per te arritur vlerat shpirterore qe feja predikon por qe nuk i ka realisht.
Dhe sikur ta kesh lexuar psh "Cosmogenesis" te Blavatskyt, ndiqet nje arsyetim rigoroz llogjik me arsyetime te shumta per cdo hap te shpjegimit te asaj qe e jep vete titulli i librit, Origina e Kozmosit.
Edhe Kabbalah qe perben nje baze thelbesore te ketyre budallalliqeve eshte tej mase metodike dhe rigoroze ne ndertimin e nje sistemi gati gati matematikor.
Pika me e rendesishme ku skeptiket si ti kane probleme dhe ndoshta nuk ia kapin thelbin eshte se ndersa flitet per shkencen egzakte nuk ka vend per subjektivitet perderisa thelbi i kerkimit shkencor eshte bota fizike objektive e perbashket per te gjithe individet, shkencat okulte kane si thelb te kerkimit te tyre udhetimin e brendshem te individit. Dhe ketu fillon ndarja, subjektiviteti. Parimet dhe ligjet universale jane te njejta per te gjithe. Realiteti eshte po ai, por perceptimi ne nivel personal ndryshon, reagimi emocional ndryshon po aq sa ndryshon kodi gjenetik i joni. Menyra se si perceptohet e verteta apo gjenjeshtra, e mira apo e keqja ndryshojne. 
E si mund te flasim ne kete pike per prova te prekshme per ju skeptiket kur kemi te bejme me kerkimin e brendshem te pervojave personale?

Sigurisht qe cdo gje ne fund ka lidhje, gjendet pika e perbashket, nuk eshte aq banale sa te mund ta kthejme ne subjektivitet te paster. Por nje hap i madh do ishte te pakten per ju te kuptoni se qellimi i teozofise nuk eshte qellimi i shkencave natyrore, jane te dyja pjese e se njejtes gje, dy faqe te se njejtes monedhe, por nuk mund ti masim te dyja me te njejten peshore, me peshoren e objektivitetit.

----------


## Viola.V

njeriu e kerkon hyjnoren me te gjitha format sepse ka frike nga vdekja. but dont forget, jo te gjithe kane frike nga ajo.

----------


## javan

> njeriu e kerkon hyjnoren me te gjitha format sepse ka frike nga vdekja. but dont forget, jo te gjithe kane frike nga ajo.


Jo domosdoshmerisht.

----------

